# Buying Medicines Online...



## Swerveut (Jun 24, 2012)

Is it allowed to mail-order medications to the UAE? Can I order prescription medication online to be delivered to me in the UAE? Is that legal? Would I need to show my prescription to be able to receive it?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Well it would depend on the medication, but they are really strict about that here. I know of some people who do order and get in the mail, but it's more like hit or miss, sometimes it gets through without trouble, sometimes you will have to go to the post office show them your prescription etc etc..


----------



## sweetstella (Nov 6, 2014)

Most of the patient are not able to go the market and find the chemist to purchase the medicines. But the highly increment of technology we are totally dependent on the web. Many websites are running in web which are belongs to different concepts also available the lots of medicines websites which are offer to *Buy Medicines Online* at considerable price. This is one of the best process to all the people whoare face to the critical disease.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

sweetstella said:


> Most of the patient are not able to go the market and find the chemist to purchase the medicines. But the highly increment of technology we are totally dependent on the web. Many websites are running in web which are belongs to different concepts also available the lots of medicines websites which are offer to Buy Medicines Online at considerable price. This is one of the best process to all the people whoare face to the critical disease. Painfreescripts.com


 It seems to me you may be trying to sell something? You're reviving a two-year old post!


----------

